

iPhone App Prototyping Made Easy - muan
http://popapp.in/

======
zlapper
Mmm creating user accounts to up-vote you and comment just to get in the front
page is an old trick...

The product seems nice, tho.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=kmshiori>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=changmason>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=milesthegreat>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=BruceLee345>

~~~
Wraecca
Hi, this is Wraecca from the POP team, I saw our new product "POP" on
HackerNews so I invite my friends to vote, I guess they don't have HN account
so they create new. I feel sorry about that!

However, feel free to give any advice about POP :)

~~~
muan
You guys still made it to the top on another post(weirdly) regardless.
Congratulations! :)

------
changmason
This is the right way, how intuitive!

------
leesk
The best tool for paper prototyping.

------
BruceLee345
great app

------
milesthegreat
Looks nice

------
kmshiori
Awesome, simple is not simple.

